
Apple’s relationship with pro music needs some mending - locusm
http://cdm.link/2016/09/apples-relationship-pro-music-needs-mending/
======
fzzzy
Apple's relationship with pro everything is broken and it is only going to get
worse.

------
beezischillin
I personally wouldn't update any work-essential computer to any bleeding-edge
software. Especially audio. Especially hardware I use to perform.

It seems absurd.

So does the suggestion to switch to Windows instead. Anyone who had to mess
around with ASIO drivers, latency and crackling and sudden freezes under
Windows can attest to that.

I wouldn't even add the fact that Windows 10 just screwed the partition table
up for the second time within a week. Pretty problematic.

/rant

Some of the things pointed out in the article do have merit: Apple's QA seems
to be a little off nowadays - we need that more than any hardware right now.

------
RossBencina
Coincidentally, another editorial against macOS for pro audio also showed up
this month: [http://tapeop.com/columns/end-
rant/115/](http://tapeop.com/columns/end-rant/115/)

~~~
7Z7
I get that the one you linked is supposed to be a rant, but it just ends up as
hyperbole and misinformation.

------
stuaxo
This sums up the points so well - I am not a pro musician (but hang out with
musicians from time to time) - not only is having to use a dongle a pain, but
the fact it is lower quality + a hissing noise has been observed when the
phone is under heavy load is unacceptable.

It's annoying, as I was going to get an iphone 7, the UI on most Android
phones a mess.. might just enjoy the reduction on a 6, though if I'd wanted a
6 I could have waited.

Bah, enough of my first world problem.

~~~
jungletek
This article is primarily about the audio engine on the desktop version of the
OS, within the context of music production and live performance.

